# Tangerine Dream - LA Streethawk



## jlb (May 1, 2010)

If there any other fans of Tangerine Dream and their wonderful unreleased score to Street hawk, check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlLunV5XOJs

Amazing what this guy has done

jlb


----------



## snowleopard (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. It sounds dated, but still cool. Really starts to kick-ass around 2:30. 

I was one of the biggest TD fans ever. I had I don't know how many bootlegs, went far to see them I don't know how many times, and met two former members, including weaseling my way into hanging out in one of their studios for a short time. Great memories.


----------



## jlb (May 2, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed it I'm also a huge fan. Really cool that you saw their studio. The guy that did this has a site www.madeofme.com Loads more great stuff on there.

Jlb


----------



## snowleopard (May 3, 2010)

Yes, just an excellent job on Streethawk. Near perfect re-creation, even to it sounding like it's 20+ years old! 

I have a photo somewhere buried in the house that a friend took of Chris Franke's studio. I need to dig it up, scan it, and share.


----------



## jlb (May 3, 2010)

Yes the best recreation of the TD score I have heard. Would love to see the photo.

jlb


----------



## jlb (May 3, 2010)

I forgot to ask what sort of synths do you think TD used on this - big modular stuff? Or the new Jupiters, Roland etc that were just coming out then?


----------



## jlb (May 3, 2010)

Have a listen to a preview of the latest one, very dated, but love it!!

http://www.madeofme.com/musica/composiz ... o-2010.mp3


----------



## Polarity (May 3, 2010)

Nice!!
Street hawk music was probably the best music by Tangerine Dream.

In a track you can clearly hear a preset originally from Roland JV1080.
Also other sounds could come from that: the "Vintage" expansion card had sounds tipically used by TD in the past.


----------



## snowleopard (May 4, 2010)

I don't know that I'd say Streethawk was TD's best music, that's saying an awful lot! But it was quite good, and a damned shame they could only release the theme when Froese said they put a lot of effort into the music, and had over an hour of what they thought was very high quality stuff to release. I think 

During this time TD was probably using the JV1080, or the JD 800. Or any of the previous Roland DCO/VCF synths (IX8, JX10) as well. 

You have to remember, they had stacks and stacks of gear. You name a synth, they had it. I found this quote from Franke relating to the mid-80s: 

"In terms of equipment, we really got into all the polyphonic synthesizers. Every couple of months there was something new, despite ARP going out of business -- a new Korg, a new Roland. We were surrounded by keyboards -- our studio became a keyboard store. We rented a Synclavier, which I found very interesting. I had already bought an expensive audio computer (PPG + Realizer), and then I was going to buy a Synclavier..."


----------



## Polarity (May 5, 2010)

Yes I know, they were almost like Vangelis, who was buying everything was coming out. 


Really I don't know if they used JV1080 on Street Hawk (or Le Parc... I have it in a box/closet somewhere).
However what I meant in my previous post is that this "remixer" used JV1080 (or 2080) for sure to create these reworks.

And what I meant also is that the vintage card for the JV series emulated lot of old analog synths, form various brands, including some programming emulating TD's typical sounds (or very similar).
IMO this card also includes the best Mellotron Strings patch I've ever found/played or heard (probably is also the JV1080 engine that renders well for me).

Many other tracks by TD are very good, but often they are repetitive and can become boring...
Anyway it's a lot of time I don't listen to their original stuff.


----------



## jlb (May 5, 2010)

I can still remember watching the chase scenes from the show with their music. When I was 11 it was the most wonderful thing I had ever seen!

I wish they would release it, it was such high quality stuff

jlb


----------

